# New Ipods



## A10pex (Sep 1, 2010)

Tell me what you think, personally I don't like them, it looks like a shuffle with a touch screen and they got rid of the click wheel


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2010)

LINK PLEASE ?!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe this, the new iPod Nano, is what the OP is talking about. The new iPods proper are actually basically iPhone4's.

Frankly, I think they look pretty neat. They're the size of a Shuffle without the retarded lack of a screen.


----------



## Cam (Sep 1, 2010)

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o

Looks fancy

And its shiny? Ooh, apple spoils me


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like I'd lose it within a week of purchase.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/204705/new_ipods_vs_old_specs_design_reveal_big_improvements.html/
not the best article but it has some pictures


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 1, 2010)

I dun like Mac products...


----------



## Taralack (Sep 1, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I dun like Mac products...


 
Me neither. That new Nano looks pretty nifty though, but I can't afford it. :\


----------



## A10pex (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I dun like Mac products...


luckily me too, i'm not sucked into the vortex of mac products


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

i dont care to much for mac either only got a ipod cuz it was a present


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 2, 2010)

Meh, I only got my iPod nano V3 because I broke my old MP3 player and was told that it was awesome. Well; it was, 8 GB and a decent size with a reasonable price. But i'm gonna get a iPhone 3GS because I broke it.... it went around the washing machine twice. The second time claimed its battery and screen. Its basically a shuffle with no battery.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I dun like Mac products...


 
^-- This.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 2, 2010)

Eww the new nano is ugly... I still have my original first edition nano..aswell as the third edition smaller one with a bigger screen.... these new ones just suck....


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 2, 2010)

That seems like it would be terrible to try and use it,  no matter how cool it looks.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I dun like *Apple* products...


 
Fixed and agreed, but as an alternative to the entirely idiotic Shuffle (being about the same size), I think the new Nano works.

I'm still mad about the whole MP3 player = iPod thing. And "podcasts". And all the other crap people get on with thanks to Apple's rather amazingly pompous view of themselves as a company.


----------



## Usarise (Sep 2, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm still mad about the whole MP3 player = iPod thing. .


But the ipod is the only mp3 player.... all the other ones are for cheap asses who didn't get an ipod. :V


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 2, 2010)

The new nano looks dumb IMO I'll keep my fifth gen.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But the ipod is the only mp3 player.... all the other ones are for cheap asses who didn't get an ipod. :V


Have you ever actually looked at others or are just saying that? I looked at my options and Ipods aren't all their cracked up to be, heck most all major companies (Apple, Microsoft ect) don't have the best stuff. Just saying and you talking to some one who loves his Zune and will admit to it could need some things, I find it funny that people who are addicted to Apple products have no idea that they are getting ripped off.


----------



## Joeyyy (Sep 3, 2010)

im not going to have a little square 2 inches from my face trying to tap a tiny little button on an inch wide screen.
or better yet
im not buying it because I have already paid 300$ for an iPod Touch.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

I rather like my 80GB Classic, thankyouverymuch.  (Also, it was a graduation present.  That much storage space for the low low price of getting out of high school?  Yes please~)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 3, 2010)

I barely ever use my iPod anyway, (5th gen video) and I'm just going to use it until it breaks, which might be a really long time hopefully.


----------



## Takun (Sep 3, 2010)

Reduced functionality with a little touchscreen that will make it harder to use.  Fantastically stupid.


----------



## LLiz (Sep 3, 2010)

I kind of like the new Nanos, I don't know if I'd buy one but they actually look kind of desirable.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 3, 2010)

That's kinda novel. I like it.

I wouldn't buy one, though.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 3, 2010)

net-cat said:


> That's kinda novel. I like it.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one, though.


 
Word for word, that's what I'd have answered.

As long as my HP iPaq rz1710 keeps working, I won't need another MP3 player. Also, I don't think you can play NES roms on an iPod.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 3, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Also, I don't think you can play NES roms on an iPod.


 
And this is why I love my PSP.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> And this is why I love my PSP.


 
I've heard it has a battery life of about 3 hours when listening to music, though. I thought about getting a PSP too, but that alone is a major buzzkiller to me.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 3, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I've heard it has a battery life of about 3 hours when listening to music, though. I thought about getting a PSP too, but that alone is a major buzzkiller to me.


 
Maybe on the standard XMB, but homebrewed with lightmp3 (which clocks the CPU/bus down to 19/95MHz for MP3 and WMA and turns the display off when you hit the hold switch) gets about 10-11 hours. Even on the regular XMB, you can use the homebrew menu to turn the clock down to about 100MHz, which should give a fairly high battery savings along with kernel modules like Hold+, which can throttle automatically (to 60/33MHz) while killing the display, optionally keeping the next/previous track controls and volume controls active (by holding select while pressing the appropriate keys) or keeping the display active for videos (hit the hold switch while holding the analog stick up).

Personally, I've switched to using the XMB+Hold+ because I need AAC support (half the size of MP3's at the same perceptual quality level = win). Just a note, the regular PSP clock speeds are 266/133MHz, with a peak of 333/166MHz (some PSP games, like God of War, set this speed).


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Personally, I've switched to using the XMB+Hold+ because I need AAC support (half the size of MP3's at the same perceptual quality level = win). Just a note, the regular PSP clock speeds are 266/133MHz, with a peak of 333/166MHz (some PSP games, like God of War, set this speed).


 
Yeah, I didn't think about downclocking software. It looks like Hold+ only shuts down everything not needed when listening to music though. I wonder if there's any configurable software to maximize battery life when running programs which require the screen to be on, such as games, emulators, browsers and such.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 3, 2010)

They look cool but I'll be fine with my ipod. 
I don't like them to be honest. They'll probably cost 200 dollars for something so tiny.. 
Not thanks I'll spend $200 on something better


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 3, 2010)

They look awesome, but... I think I have relatively slender and precise fingers, and I still oftentimes hit stuff I don't want to on my iPod Touch. I can't imagine how many times I'd mess stuff up on a screen that tiny #_#
If I had tons of money to just toss about on whatever, I'd get it just cuz it's pretty. 
Considering I only have any iPods at all because I somehow got them for free, it's basically not going to happen, though.
Neat idea, though. Those bright colors, when all of the iPods are lined up, always catch my eye.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 3, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about downclocking software. It looks like Hold+ only shuts down everything not needed when listening to music though.


Yeah, Hold+ can be used in-game and so on, but I don't think it downclocks anything in that case - Only shuts off the screen.



> I wonder if there's any configurable software to maximize battery life when running programs which require the screen to be on, such as games, emulators, browsers and such.



There is, sort of. It's not configurable, but it automatically disables the UMD drive when not in use, which is (from what he says) about a 15% reduction in power use. Oh, and you can set the defaults for how fast the CPU should run in the XMB and how fast it should run while running games. There's another app called Custom Firmware Extender that lets you set up hotkeys to do a whole bunch of different things, including reducing the clock, having finer control over the screen brightness, enabling USB connection while in-game, playing music while in-game (I believe MP3 and Ogg are supported, not sure), etc.

It's worth noting though that the PSP homebrew scene is fairly stagnant since Dark Alex (the guy behind custom firmware) disappeared. Myself, I use Hold+, CFE, and PSPPowerSaver in combination. They're all kernel modules, so they aren't software you need to launch or anything - They're always active. You can also set up each module to run in either the XMB, in-game, in POPS (PSX mode), or any or all of the above.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an old iRiver that always performed better than my iPod Touch in terms of playing music, especially since I use a LOT of very large files (I listen to radio comedy shows on it). The iPod often struggles with large file sizes on audio. They are also simply not as user-friendly. I can't use my iPod as a mobile hard drive as I can my iRiver, and furthermore it's a solid state hard drive, whereas my iRiver is a genuine disk-driven hard drive which is actually superior in several ways, not least because they don't degrade so heavily over time.

However, the iPod touch is not just an audio player, so it makes up for its lack of oomph in other ways. There are quite a few good games on the Apple store, if you search for them, and none of them are overpriced by modern standards. Furthermore the web browsing is decent, the video playing is excellent, and the multitouch screen makes for some interesting gameplay styles when people aren't being lazy and just making virtual D-pads. And the new iPod Touch has a camera (and I think a microphone) in it too, so I have to say that they really are worth the money now, if they weren't before.

On the other hand, I fail to see the point of putting a multitouch screen onto an iPod Nano unless it also has the ability to play games and utilities the like of which you see on the Touch. I'm on the Apple developer program myself and I've not seen any reports of apps for the new Nano, but I may just have missed them since I joined fairly recently.

That's the long and the short of it though. If you want to just play music, the iPod may not be your best choice. If you want a true multimedia device, then they are worth the money. Yes, a PSP has a lot of the functionality and possibly more power, but it's also a lot larger and doesn't have multitouch. So really it's horses for courses. Pick what suits your needs, because everything has its ups and its downs.

-F


----------



## Riv (Sep 4, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Also, I don't think you can play NES roms on an iPod.


 
You can if it's jailbroken... It's a free app afaik. N64 games too.

@Faustus

I actually prefer solid-state over disk-driven (in iPods, at least). They're more impact and heat resistant and also almost entirely immune to magnets and skipping. You can also use an iPod touch as an external drive with certain software, though not all methods are exactly "convenient."

Other than that your post covers the long and short of things.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 4, 2010)

I was deciding on a iPod touch or a zune and went with the touch, it's pretty cool. I'd say it's not worth the money though, however it does a -lot- more than any other music player can do...it's pretty much a small computer and seems to play ps1/n64 level games fairly well.

However the newest iPod's are just the exact same thing with a new chip and os upgrades so not worth the extra money because anything made for the new ones will work on the old ones just slightly slower (seconds).


----------



## Runefox (Sep 4, 2010)

Riv said:


> You can if it's jailbroken... It's a free app afaik. N64 games too.



iPod Touches you can, yeah, because they have the same hardware as the iPhones of their respective generations (that is to say, reasonably powerful - Overpowered for an MP3 player, but the scope of the iPod has grown somewhat).


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had my touch for 1 year and I haven't decided to jailbreak it.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 6, 2010)

Harmony said:


> However the newest iPod's are just the exact same thing with a new chip and os upgrades so not worth the extra money because anything made for the new ones will work on the old ones just slightly slower (seconds).


And a camera, don't forget the camera.  People have been asking for them long enough.

-F


----------



## Runefox (Sep 6, 2010)

Why, exactly, does an MP3 player need a camera?  My guess is that it was cheaper on the production line to just include it than to make another iPhone shell without one.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 6, 2010)

and they can charge more money!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 6, 2010)

well, they look pretty neat again and the features sound nice! but im happy with my 2nd gen ipod touch^^ and i just got mine, anyway...
and besides, apple farts out a new version of their products every 2 months so buying it is pointless, anyways


----------



## Skittle (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm gonna stick with my 30gb clunker. Thing has been through hell in back. Literally 100+ degrees and like -30 degrees. Its three years old, I throw it around in bags, the bottom of the screen is cracked (no damage to the image), scratched to high hell and....

Still works amazing. Those new ones look like I could poke it too hard and it would snap. Also, WHY MUST EVERYTHING BE TOUCH SCREEN!?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also, WHY MUST EVERYTHING BE TOUCH SCREEN!?


 
Because no-feedback interactive displays are the wave of the future! Doing things by touch is *so* 1990's. Soon we'll all have touch-screen keyboards for computers, too, and the world will see a sharp decline in productivity! Not the least of the reasons for which being the concept of keyboard screensavers.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought this was just some joke when I first heard about it, but now I find it is real. This is only beat by the shuffle in bad design, you are bound to lose that small thing and if you got the same music menu of the Touch it is going to be a pain to select the tracks


----------



## Minuet (Sep 7, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Because no-feedback interactive displays are the wave of the future! Doing things by touch is *so* 1990's. Soon we'll all have touch-screen keyboards for computers, too, and the world will see a sharp decline in productivity! Not the least of the reasons for which being the concept of keyboard screensavers.


 
Touch-screen keyboards would be kind of interesting.  It would make it easier to experiment with configurations such as Dvorak without having to relabel all your keys.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 7, 2010)

How about one of these, then?

Touch screens have their place. But there's a reason I went to the thrift store and bought myself one of those clicky keyboards. :3


----------



## Faustus (Sep 7, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Why, exactly, does an MP3 player need a camera?  My guess is that it was cheaper on the production line to just include it than to make another iPhone shell without one.


Because, as per my previous post, the iPod isn't just an MP3 player any more. It has thousands of apps, and a lot of those apps need an internal camera to function, or benefit strongly from having one. And whatever else you might think of the price of the iPod, it's still cheaper than having a contract iPhone.

-F


----------



## FuyumiAya (Sep 7, 2010)

have the iPod classic.  I'm happy with that, thank you.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2010)

Mehhh, just go for an iPod Touch instead for a bit higher price. You get a ton more for your money, especially with the new ones (drool).

But if you're going to go Apple for your mp3 player needs, the Classic still has the most storage bang for the buck. There's pretty much zero competition in the 100+GB market (hoping that will change soon). Also grab yourself a 12-pin to RCA adapter from Amazon so you can bypass the below-par jack circuitry.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

im old fashioned...i just have my old 4th gen nano (the one without a camera) cuz i only use an MP3 player for...you guessed it: _music._  go figure.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a MacBook and an iPod Touch for free.


----------

